

Ask HN: Health insurance plans for startups? - freelancing

What plans do people in startups usually go with? Do people go without health insurance sometimes if they feel they are healthy?
======
bobf
I'm not in a startup currently, but the individual coverage I can purchase is
better than what my employer offers. I'm paying ~$140/mo for a HDHCP PPO with
United Healthcare. It has a $1900/yearly deductible, and I am putting an extra
$220/mo into an HSA. This provides: 1) relatively little cost when healthy,
with a maximum healthcare cost of $1900/year deductible+$140/mo payments; 2)
tax deductions & savings via the HSA, which also helps in reducing other
insurance expenses (since HSA funds can be spent on dental/vision/OTC
medicine, separate dental/vision insurance isn't a necessity).

